# Newby Lyft Driver here, Lyft assigns rides to LAX from 70 miles away



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


You could tell the pax this outside of your
range and you cant do the ride unless they compensate you for the return trip.
If they give you any lip ask them who is
going to pay you for your time and gas 
after you've been run into the sticks. 
Most of the time it's not too hard to get them 
to pony up some $$ UP FRONT ONLY !!!!
A tip in the app is the whole shaft in your butt
Lyft doesnt gaf about you or your time
There is no opt out for crappy rides....


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

When you're not working a streak, always turn "last ride" on as soon as you accept a ping. This will prevent auto-queued rides. However it will not prevent being switched to a different rider, who may be going a long distance. 

Don't start working a streak without first setting a time filter. Pick an ending place and an amount of time that will allow you enough time to get rides but keep you from being sent the long ride pings. Every time you complete a ride without there being another one in your queue, edit the time filter to add another ten or twenty minutes to keep it in the optimally useful range.


----------



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

Grand Lake said:


> When you're not working a streak, always turn "last ride" on as soon as you accept a ping. This will prevent auto-queued rides. However it will not prevent being switched to a different rider, who may be going a long distance.
> 
> Don't start working a streak without first setting a time filter. Pick an ending place and an amount of time that will allow you enough time to get rides but keep you from being sent the long ride pings. Every time you complete a ride without there being another one in your queue, edit the time filter to add another ten or twenty minutes to keep it in the optimally useful range.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You could tell the pax this outside of your
> range and you cant do the ride unless they compensate you for the return trip.
> If they give you any lip ask them who is
> going to pay you for your time and gas
> ...


THANK YOU !!!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


You need to grab those or they will deactivate you.


----------



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> You need to grab those or they will deactivate you.


By grab, you mean there is nothing I can do about it?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

VtaRandy said:


> By grab, you mean there is nothing I can do about it?


Lol, you newbies are delightful.

Look, this is what you do:

Grab the trip to keep your streak, drive the opposite way and wait 10-20 mins, the trip auto cancels, your streak continues and hopefully Lyft doesn't think of you as their new bish boy again.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes, you called?

Newby Lyft Driver, huh...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Do you have an LAX placard? If not, you're not legally allowed to do pick ups or drop offs at LAX.


----------



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol, you newbies are delightful.
> 
> Look, this is what you do:
> 
> Grab the trip to keep your streak, drive the opposite way and wait 10-20 mins, the trip auto cancels, your streak continues and hopefully Lyft doesn't think of you as their new bish boy again.


I don't know it's going to the airport until I pick-up or see the suitcases.


----------



## VtaRandy (Nov 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Do you have an LAX placard? If not, you're not legally allowed to do pick ups or drop offs at LAX.


I F'd up ang got the placards when I first signed up thinking that would be a profitable ride.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

VtaRandy said:


> I F'd up ang got the placards when I first signed up thinking that would be a profitable ride.


Oh man. Yeah, you kind of screwed yourself with that. I think I'd contact Lyft and ask them to remove the placard from the account. It is probably a common request.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

VtaRandy said:


> I don't know it's going to the airport until I pick-up or see the suitcases.


Then do a no show hide around the area and wait then no show.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

LYFT SYSTEM is getting silly lately.
I have one automatically accepted ride from Las Vegas to Los Angelos lol 

I don't even know until Pax get on and it pop up like 8 hours away. I was like SORRY SIR, I'm not going that far.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

My first thought is that you will get a trip out of the airport.. Part of RideShare driving is stay logged on and drive where the trip takes you.. Screening your trips so that you stay in one area, is frustrating and will keep your earnings low. You may get a longer trip from LAX to wherever. Long trips are part of the business..
Send them my way -- I'll take the trip.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol, you newbies are delightful.
> 
> Look, this is what you do:
> 
> Grab the trip to keep your streak, drive the opposite way and wait 10-20 mins, the trip auto cancels, your streak continues and hopefully Lyft doesn't think of you as their new bish boy again.


Then get warns about "risk of deactivation" because of "not making progress"....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Your sole job is to serve the community regardless of profitability. Serving your community is reward enough.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


(1) If you don't like automated getting assigned, you could do every trip as your last trip. After you drop the pax, you can turn it back ON.
(2) OR You can cancel automated assigned que when you notice.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Illini said:


> Your sole job is to serve the community regardless of profitability. Serving your community is reward enough.


Yes, yes yes....Of course, please just do whatever is "good" for "The Community" (AKA, the illustrious and much admire Lyft ridership).

Thanks, 
Lyft Team


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Then get warns about "risk of deactivation" because of "not making progress"....


There is a threshold for that automatic flag, if you constantly do it, of course youll get threats, if you do it 5 times a week, nothing happens, provided your ride volume is in the 50's or so.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Oh man. Yeah, you kind of screwed yourself with that. I think I'd contact Lyft and ask them to remove the placard from the account. It is probably a common request.


---------------------------
I do not believe that will stop a driver from getting LAX ride requests. 
Trips to airports are part of the job.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I do not believe that will stop a driver from getting LAX ride requests.
> Trips to airports are part of the job.


We're not legally allowed to drop off or pick up at LAX without a placard.

Not saying Uber/Lyft doesn't send requests to drivers without a placard, but legally they should not do it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We're not legally allowed to drop off or pick up at LAX without a placard.
> 
> Not saying Uber/Lyft doesn't send requests to drivers without a placard, but legally they should not do it.


Report them to the gov.


----------



## czundsmoker420 (12 mo ago)

Illini said:


> Your sole job is to serve the community regardless of profitability. Serving your community is reward enough.


What? I think most of us do this to make money not lose it. SMH dingus lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes kill car jackers. Good for the community...


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


lyft is a joke they tell me to drive closer to pick up a passnger and threaten to deactivate me and the kicker is the passenger is all ready in the car ! that company is run by nincompoops. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

best of luck seriously i dont know how they stay afloat there is so much stupid over there


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Joke aside, if that happens, do a no show on the pax or just drive away from it until the system cancels him


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Do you have an LAX placard? If not, you're not legally allowed to do pick ups or drop offs at LAX.


I believe drop offs are ok. You just can’t pick up.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> When you're not working a streak, always turn "last ride" on as soon as you accept a ping. This will prevent auto-queued rides. However it will not prevent being switched to a different rider, who may be going a long distance.
> 
> Don't start working a streak without first setting a time filter. Pick an ending place and an amount of time that will allow you enough time to get rides but keep you from being sent the long ride pings. Every time you complete a ride without there being another one in your queue, edit the time filter to add another ten or twenty minutes to keep it in the optimally useful range.


Excellent advice. 
Keep in mind, that while working a streak with the destination filter, Lyft Always turns the filter off 30 minutes before the time that you set. So if you're working a streak lyft will sometimes turn off the Filter 30 minutes before the filter end time.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> LYFT SYSTEM is getting silly lately.
> I have one automatically accepted ride from Las Vegas to Los Angelos lol
> 
> I don't even know until Pax get on and it pop up like 8 hours away. I was like SORRY SIR, I'm not going that far.


It would be better for the community if you did that


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Arrive to the location, dont pick up, 
move make a circle when you get back to the original pick up location cancel the ride for a no show.
So your streak will stay.
While you are doing this be sure your doors are locked so the pax doesn't jump in to yr car.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

VtaRandy said:


> How can I stop getting assigned long distance rides. Lyft is sending me to the airport 70 miles away, a four hour round trip with traffic, for a $50 fare. They drop them into my que during a 3 or 5 ride spree. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I'm pretty sure they direct these long axx rides to newbies for the very reason you won't know what you can do. Read the advice you're going to get carefully.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

VtaRandy said:


> By grab, you mean there is nothing I can do about it?


You are within your rights to not take a ride that is too far away.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

VtaRandy said:


> I don't know it's going to the airport until I pick-up or see the suitcases.


Oh, Lord the suitcases. I've been triggered. I once had some geniuses assigned to me and yes, I was new. So I tried to accommodate them. They packed my car to the gills, then they told me they were adding people. I just couldn't see how they'd get the additional people in, so I had them take their suitcases out and I cancelled the ride. I told them they needed a larger ride, but NOOOO they kept pinging me (as I left) until I turned the app off. At least by then, all their luggage was outside so the next driver could see what they were getting into.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Then get warns about "risk of deactivation" because of "not making progress"....


That's why you don't drive rideshare. How I got out of it was getting a job as a security guard (really easy if you have a clean record), it's regular work and totally worth it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rideshare grinder said:


> Arrive to the location, dont pick up,
> move make a circle when you get back to the original pick up location cancel the ride for a no show.
> So your streak will stay.
> While you are doing this be sure your doors are locked so the pax doesn't jump in to yr car.


BEST newbie advice ever. Always, always keep your doors locked so you can assess your rider. Mostly to make sure they're not sloppy drunk because you don't want puke in your car. Even if they pay to clean up, you're still out rides the rest of the night and maybe the next day while you get your car cleaned. Or... if the rider seems to be an axxhole, definitely cancel, it's just not worth it.


----------

